# remote control tarantula



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, my wife and I were out shopping for that elusive fisher price digital camera today for my two year old, when we ran across this little remote control tarantula on sale for $15 from Target...now to decide what to do with it in my haunt... ;-)

Anyone have any ideas?

remotecontrolspider002.flv video by Sickie_Ickie - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid65.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid65.photobucket.com/albums/h231/Sickie_Ickie/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@h231/Sickie_Ickie/remotecontrolspider002

remotecontrolspider001.flv video by Sickie_Ickie - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid65.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid65.photobucket.com/albums/h231/Sickie_Ickie/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@h231/Sickie_Ickie/remotecontrolspider001


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

What to do with it? Scare people, of course! How does it move - two independent wheels? And is the controller wireless? You may be able to mount it on a rail and have it charge out at the TOTs.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I got myself one of those before xmas. I was wondering the same thing but I decided having it walk around would mean that it would get stepped on to taken.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmmm. Maybe on a "web" on the wall...?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah thats what i was thinking on a web of some sort one it wont stick too..you may have to make a small track for it or have it crawling behind it.
does it just roll when moving or do the legs move too?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

duh ...ok watched your vid.
hah my cat and dogs would have a blast with that.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

If you can't think of anything to do with it, send it here!!!!  I'll use it to crawl around the buffet table for the party.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I was wondering if the remote could be hacked, so it could be ran off a prop1? Hmmm..If so, it would open up alot of pssibilities for remote control devices!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Interesting idea Morb. A new world indeed.  Jeessh, I have to admit I have so much trouble understanding the talk about prop 1's I'm nervous to even go within 20 feet of one. Almost as soon as people talk, it's gobbly **** to me.

Yes, Lilly- the legs move too. It only goes forward and spins around, but for my uses that's all I need. I have to admit, I wish it had a reverse, though...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I've been wanting to make an uber version of this thing for quite a while. like a 6' monster spider to chase kids up and down the street and shoots silly string out it's butt.. still in R&D right now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are train tracks large enough to place it on?


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> I've been wanting to make an uber version of this thing for quite a while. like a 6' monster spider to chase kids up and down the street and shoots silly string out it's butt.. still in R&D right now.


Like this one Hiblagrande?










Sikie Ikie I saw that very Spider at Target last year and that is what inspired me to make the project above. Its not 100% finished yet but I still used it last Halloween. Maybe you should expand your plans and upscale that spider. I had lots of fun chasing kids through the yard and down the street.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Haunted Neurons
that's pretty cool 
have a how to?
or what did you use for the " hairy skin" a rug of some sort?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice haunted neurons.  If I were to chase the kids on the street, not only would we have a splattered spider but dead kids! LOL I live on a highway.

Do your spiders legs move? Did you build it on an existing RC?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

We should all build one and race 'em! LOL!

Seriously, that spidey is great, HN!!


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

I dont mean to hijack Sikie Ickies thread so I wont post a ton of info on it here. If there is interest I will post detailed pictures in the showcase forum in the near future.

To answer some questions:
The covering is not a rug it is a hairy fabric I got at Hobby Lobby.

The legs dont move...yet, this is still a work in progress. I am working on a cam system. I need to finish the head still too.

It is not on an already built RC base it was made from scratch with an old drill motor and lawnmower wheels.

Here is a video of it in action. (kind of hard to see)

Remote ctrl GIANT spider :: GiantSpider.flv video by HauntedNeurons - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid69.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid69.photobucket.com/albums/i58/HauntedNeurons/Remote%20ctrl%20GIANT%20spider/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i58/HauntedNeurons/Remote%20ctrl%20GIANT%20spider/GiantSpider


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have no problem with you giving info, haunted Neurons. The way I see it, it still belongs under this thread of RC Tarantulas, so feel free to post and share. :-D


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, it's motorized, so it should actually go in the Technological Terror section, or in the How-to section if there is to be a complete How-to.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I sit corrected.


----------

